# interesting read



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought you all might enjoy reading this!

"http://www.ozy.com/fast-forward/why-millennials-love-these-critters/39309"]"http://www.ozy.com/fast-forward/why-millennials-love-these-critters/39309"]"]


----------

